# What Breed of Cow?



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

I wasn't really sure where to put this so I just guessed and figured this was the appropriate forum. So, anyways!! I made a new friend a few weeks ago lol I've been feeding her sweet feed and she let me rub on her sides and her legs for the first time today. The owner said that she's registered but I'm too shy to ask what breed she is haha so, what do you guys think? I'm really just asking out of curiosity. I named her Nubbins lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like a Shorthorn to me, but I am no cattle expert:wink:


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

She has little horn nubs (hence the name Nubbins lol) but I really know absolutely nothing about cows. She has an older black calf with her as well. I'm pretty sure he uses his cows for meat but she's just a breeder. I've been hand feeding her for weeks but she never would really let me touch her until today.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I say Shorthorn too, my husband thinks not purebred but could be part Shorthorn or even part Ayrshire


----------



## Aurora1999 (Dec 4, 2015)

She could be a longhorn or a poled shorthorn


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm not as good at milk cow type breeds, but I'd go shorthorn as well.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies! I talked to my uncle and he said he doesn't know what breed Nubbins is but that the owner mainly has Angus and Charolais (yes, I just googled how to spell that lol my guess was way off). Could she maybe be one of those?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Probably not. Just based on angus being red or black and the other being white. Also I think she's not blocky enough.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Then again it is possible a cross with red angus, but definitely not charloise (sorry if i spelled wrong. They are white and blocky like a big Hereford)


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I think she is too small even to be part Charolais, those ladies are huge. Looks very much like a shorthorn to me. They are usually red and white. They are a dual purpose breed, some lines are used for milk.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Definitely not an Angus Charolais cross, you would not get that pattern, here are some shorthorns, sure looks like one to me

https://www.google.ca/search?q=shor...a2-TKAhWKGR4KHbevBbYQiR4IlQE&biw=1067&bih=490


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh, wow! That does look a lot like her! She actually is pretty big. A lot bigger than the solid black and red cows she was out with but she's not blocky (or white) like the Charolais I saw on Google. The pictures of her are bad quality and don't do her justice! Haha I was actually hoping to make friends with one of the smaller cows because she was a little intimidating, not gonna lie, but she was boss lady and shewed the other cows away. Love my girl <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

saddlebred99 said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I talked to my uncle and he said he doesn't know what breed Nubbins is but that the owner mainly has Angus and Charolais (yes, I just googled how to spell that lol my guess was way off). Could she maybe be one of those?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


no angus are always black (tho I did hear there was a white angus I don't know much about it)







charolais are big double-muscled


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> no angus are always black (tho I did hear


*Shudders* they have Red Angus here, but my Scottish Husband refuses to call them Angus, as far as he is concerned they do only come in black :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, there are red Angus. The ones I've seen look like bleached out blacks. 

The beef ranchers around here have been crossing their Angus with Herefords. Apparently, it's a very successful cross.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I found this pic of a beautiful Charolais (out here they call 'em Shar-Leer)










I think your Nubbins is waaaaay too small for that! Thank heavens, I'd find one of those cows a bit intimidating.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

If she is a good size, my husband also mentioned that he has seen cattle that are mainly Hereford and with 25% or less Holstein that look like that.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll have to get a picture of her up close with the others so you guys can compare  I don't think she's nearly as big as those charolais in the pictures, though! Maybe she's just a taller cow haha. Can mix breed cows be registered?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would vote ayrshire or milking shorthorn. i've got more experiences with ayshires but have seen them quite short and slightly stocky to tall and sharp like a large holstein


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Why are people saying miking Shorthorn? My friend breeds beef shorthorns, and some of them have that coloring, which is all I'm going on, technicalities of shape are beyond me

Donors


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I found this pic of a beautiful Charolais (out here they call 'em Shar-Leer)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We pronounce it Shar-o-lay. I have only met one small herd close up and they had a reputation of being unreliable and moody. Don't know if that is a generalisation or this particular herd. You didn't just walk in to the paddock on your own.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> We pronounce it Shar-o-lay. I have only met one small herd close up and they had a reputation of being unreliable and moody. Don't know if that is a generalisation or this particular herd. You didn't just walk in to the paddock on your own.


Yeah, that's kind of what they say down here. Not the best neighbors, big and unfriendly. One ole cowpoke when trying to run down my Ay-rabs said, "Little lady, that horse couldn't hold no Shar-leer steer." and I said, "No and neither can that Quarter Horse. Difference is, my Ay-rab is smart enough to not want to.".


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yeah, that's kind of what they say down here. Not the best neighbors, big and unfriendly. One ole cowpoke when trying to run down my Ay-rabs said, "Little lady, that horse couldn't hold no Shar-leer steer." and I said, "No and neither can that Quarter Horse. Difference is, my Ay-rab is smart enough to not want to.".


:rofl:


----------

